# Would you like to blog for Specktra?



## Janice (Feb 21, 2009)

Specktra has a great group of bloggers, now you could be next to join them! One of the great aspects about the new site design is the ability for members to contribute their own stories to the Editor for consideration. If you blog entry fits our editorial guidelines and is considered excellent content your blog contribution could be published on the Specktra blog! That means you could have an instant audience of 400,000 monthly visitors.

Have a hot new tip about the latest makeup trend? Find out MAC is releasing a new limited edition collection and want to share your opinion on it? Made a new tutorial and want to share it exclusively with Specktra? Want to share your thoughts on the latest prestige mascara/foundation/concealer/etc? Have a great hairstyle how to and want to share it? Dig organic skincare and want to open others eyes? Have a passion for shoes and are excited about a new collection from your favorite designer? Are you a handbag fanatic and love a new release? TELL US ABOUT IT! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





The only thing I ask from blog contributors is to please submit exclusive content. If you have your own blog please do not submit reproduced articles. If you have your own YouTube channel please submit looks you have tagged and stated in the video were created for Specktra.net. This helps us keep the quality of the content we are sharing with our readers high which is very important to us.

Think you're up for it? Submit your blog entries by clicking the Contribute button on the top navigation, then select "Blog Post". Once you're in the Editor you can create your post, upload your hosted images using HTML, share your video using the HTML provided by your video host, or upload one image to the post right below the text entry field. If you have any questions feel free to PM me.  

_Articles contributed will not be published until reviewed by the Editor in Charge. After article is approved and edited it is placed into queue for publishing in our Editorial calendar. _

I really look forward to seeing member contributions to the blog!


----------



## Janice (Nov 28, 2009)

We are still looking for awesome blog contributions! Unfortunately we are down to two blog writers for the blog at the moment leaving updates pretty scarce. It's sad, but the blog portion of the site has never quite taken off. I am considering phasing it out when we redesign the site.


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 29, 2009)

oh dear - it's a shame because it's the first things people see when they go to the site.  Are you able to recruit some other regular bloggers? It'd be a shame to see the blog side go all-together


----------



## Susanne (Nov 29, 2009)

I would like to help and post new MAC color stories information on the blog that new visitors are always updated!


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 29, 2009)

that's kind of you Susanne.  I would be willing to do some blog posts but because i'm in the Uk people in other countries may not be able to get hold of some of the products...


----------



## coachkitten (Nov 29, 2009)

I would be happy to contribute to the blog as well.  Do you care what products we feature or review?  I have done a blog post once and had a fun time doing it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I hope that it isn't something that will go away.  I always read them.


----------



## nursee81 (Nov 29, 2009)

I've never done a blog post but would love to learn and help out anytime. just let me know!!!


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 30, 2009)

i submitted a blog post last night 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i shall try and do one once or twice a week. i know they don't get put on the main page but every little helps right?


----------



## computergirl200 (Nov 30, 2009)

I'm not sure how to upload blog posts to here, but I have a blog which I update as an when.

What kind of posts would you want here?


----------



## Janice (Nov 30, 2009)

Thanks for the interest everyone! I'm glad to hear that you enjoy the blog and are interested in contributing to it. If you missed it, I explained how to contribute in the original post. Here it is again:

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 

 
_Think you're up for it? Submit your blog entries by clicking the Contribute button on the top navigation, then select "Blog Post". Once you're in the Editor you can create your post, upload your hosted images using HTML, share your video using the HTML provided by your video host, or upload one image to the post right below the text entry field. If you have any questions feel free to PM me._

 
Thanks to those who already posted something, it is in queue and if approved will appear on the blog in the coming days. If you don't see your contribution go live, then I'm afraid it wasn't selected for use on the Specktra Blog. If you have specific questions as to why you can feel free to contact me.


----------



## FemmeFatale (Dec 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 

 
_Thanks for the interest everyone! I'm glad to hear that you enjoy the blog and are interested in contributing to it. If you missed it, I explained how to contribute in the original post. Here it is again:



Thanks to those who already posted something, it is in queue and if approved will appear on the blog in the coming days. If you don't see your contribution go live, then I'm afraid it wasn't selected for use on the Specktra Blog. If you have specific questions as to why you can feel free to contact me._

 
Oh no, I really enjoy the blog. I dont think you should phase it out! 
Anyway, I have my own blog just for fun, but I could send some posts in for approval also. Is there anything specific that you would like to see the Specktra blog cover?

You have just a great audience and group here it would be a shame not to have a blog! Wold you be open to some fashion industry insider posts somehow related to makeup? That's my specialty!


----------



## Meisje (Dec 7, 2009)

I also enjoy the blog and would maybe contribute!


----------



## kimmy (Feb 21, 2010)

i keep getting a validation error when trying to submit a blog...?


----------



## MzzRach (Feb 22, 2010)

I'd love to start submitting blog entries.  Will plan to submit one or two soon.


----------



## vintageroses (Mar 16, 2010)

i would LOVE to blog for specktra! BUT i live in Australia & we get everything 1 month later! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So i really don't know how it will work out! But i'll see what i can blog about, doesn't have to be releases! Though i love doing those!


----------



## abbyquack (Mar 20, 2010)

I will definitely keep this in mind- I have enjoyed the blog in the past, and wish it was updated more often! So yea, I will put some things together.


----------

